# Here's a good one regarding the tool list



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

F'in RATS!!!!


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Stewards only populate jobs of a certain size and larger.

When there is sixty men on a job, certain things require discretion.

Now if the kid was doing what I do: one, two, and three man crews, there would have been no ire.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Now most of us know that different locals have different types of tools lists. Locals like 3 have a maximum list which means you can only bring in what's on the list, nothing more. Other locals, like mine, have a minimum tool list which means the contractor can only make you bring in what's on the list, but you can bring in more tools if you like. For example, a square isn't on my tool list but I bring one in because I use it all the time.
> 
> Now even tho our list is a minimum, there are still many unwritten rules such as not bringing in power tools, we all know about this.
> 
> ...


WHy did he have to put it away? 
(I´m Mexican, that´s why I don´t know some USA working rules)


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Now most of us know that different locals have different types of tools lists. Locals like 3 have a maximum list which means you can only bring in what's on the list, nothing more. Other locals, like mine, have a minimum tool list which means the contractor can only make you bring in what's on the list, but you can bring in more tools if you like. For example, a square isn't on my tool list but I bring one in because I use it all the time.
> 
> Now even tho our list is a minimum, there are still many unwritten rules such as not bringing in power tools, we all know about this.
> 
> ...



This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. What's next, a company vehicle for coffee break?

Tool list. I had a guy give me a hard time about keeping a file in my box. I kindly told him to go f*ck himself.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. What's next, a company vehicle for coffee break?
> 
> Tool list. I had a guy give me a hard time about keeping a file in my box. I kindly told him to go f*ck himself.



Funny I didn't realize I hadn't seen any posts from you lately till now.:no:
Yea only the union would give you a tool you can't use.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> This is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. What's next, a company vehicle for coffee break?
> 
> Tool list. I had a guy give me a hard time about keeping a file in my box. I kindly told him to go f*ck himself.


A file is another thing that isn't on our tool list that I carry with me. Spintights, ratcheting combination wrenches, many other handtools.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Vic, years back a guy bitched because I had a file. He brought me a copy of the tool list. I explained to him that was my pipe reamer that is on the list.

Charlie


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Funny I didn't realize I hadn't seen any posts from you lately till now.:no:
> *Yea only the union would give you a tool you can't use.*



Not really the problem. The problem is with the steward. It seems to be common practice to pick the biggest losers to fill the position. Well at least for some business agents anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

While the list is being watched so closely, sending a guy out as a steward is just about the only option that someone in charge at the hall has to get one of their friends around the 2 year wait for work.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

HackWork said:


> A file is another thing that isn't on our tool list that I carry with me. Spintights, ratcheting combination wrenches, many other handtools.



I carry lot's of hand tools. Nut drivers, ratcheting wrenches, a file, a square, an awl, a bunch of things not on the list.
Really I have to many tools and I need to down size.

A good mechanic should have good tools and be proud of them. I have never ever had a problem with the tools that I carry. Only once and that was the file.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Charlie K said:


> Vic, years back a guy bitched because I had a file. He brought me a copy of the tool list. I explained to him that was my pipe reamer that is on the list.
> 
> Charlie


Good one. I wonder though, did it fly over his head.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

So when I go over to the dark side I can't use my 289. 



:laughing::jester: I will join the union when bob does...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> A good mechanic should have good tools and be proud of them.


And this one is for Frasbee: And a good mechanic should not carry every tool he can fit into his bags. Weight adds up. Think of the task at hand. You don't need a crimper and strippers while running pipe. Leave those in your carry-all, and you will be more efficient with less back pain.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> And this one is for Frasbee: And a good mechanic should not carry every tool he can fit into his bags. Weight adds up. Think of the task at hand. You don't need a crimper and strippers while running pipe. Leave those in your carry-all, and you will be more efficient with less back pain.



Very true. and a hard lesson learned for me. With the multiple surgeries I'll be looking to lessening the load I carry day to day. I know for sure I'm dumping the box and switching to a bag. Unless I'm on a large job and feel the need to have a box with a lock.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> So when I go over to the dark side I can't use my 289.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing::jester: I will join the union when bob does...



RUSH is a union member....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> RUSH is a union member....:whistling2::laughing:


I would never join up anyway. Being connected to an acronym blows. :laughing:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> RUSH is a union member....:whistling2::laughing:



Yup. here is a banner from his "local"










:whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Yup. here is a banner from his "local"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Come on you know you have that hanging on your ceiling...
So was William Buckley and he wrote article after article bashing the very union he had to join to do his tv show.:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Come on you know you have that hanging on your ceiling...
> So was *William Buckley *and he wrote article after article bashing the very union he had to join to do his tv show.:thumbup:


Who???????


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Who???????




Just a conservative writer that had a tv show.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Just a conservative writer that had a tv show.



Oh, you mean a nobody.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Oh, you mean a nobody.




To a bleeding heart left wing lib with union tendencys that could be true.....:jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> To a bleeding heart left wing lib with union tendencys that could be true.....:jester:



:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing:




That deserved at least one rolling on the floor smilley...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

> *wjrw*;301332]To a bleeding heart left wing lib


After all this time, you really still don't know me at all.:jester:




> with union tendency's


There more then tendency's.



> that could be true.....


I'm willing to bet he is still just a nobody, even to greedy, neocon, right wing extremist with anti-labor tendency's.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> That deserved at least one rolling on the floor smilley...


GFY :lol:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> After all this time, you really still don't know me at all.:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You shouldn't speak ill of the dead vic...:whistling2:
Neocon....nah im just *******!:thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You shouldn't speak ill of the dead vic...:whistling2:
> Neocon....nah im just *******!:thumbsup:


Who's dead? 


Hmmmm ******* or neocon. Man, that's a tough one, who would I run over first.:laughing::laughing::jester:


----------

